# Wonder what happened?



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently bummer just announced Jay Carney is stepping down. I wonder what is behind that??!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Jay has been allot of tap dancing about the V.A. scandal lately, maybe that's it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It must have been tough on the guy with all of the questions and scandals day in day out. 

The guy from the VA is gone too. Just a few moments before this.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

James m said:


> It must have been tough on the guy with all of the questions and scandals day in day out.
> 
> The guy from the VA is gone too. Just a few moments before this.


The guy from the VA was supposed to retire anyway. They are making it like he is being punished. Hell, he just gets to retire early!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe Obama will unexpectedly retire next?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

retire or expire????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You have to understand, learning to master the art of lying through one's teeth on a daily basis, while desperately trying to cover your employer's huge mistakes, is a daunting task I wouldn't wish on anyone. The press secretary has to be one of the hardest jobs there is. He has to come up with a way to spin everything positive, politely(or not so) ridicule those who question the narrative, and be quick witted enough to bat away the real questions that would expose the lie.
That's quite a wringer to go through day in and day out.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If I had a job where I had to out right lie and pull a rabbit out of my hat to defend Obama every day like he has to, I would have been looking for another job a long time ago just to ease the stress of work if nothing else. I mean that job has seriously got to blow big time!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't feel bad for Jay Carney. His lying and commie propaganda never keep him up at night. He loves it! He is married to Claire Shipman, a senior correspondent for ABC News. He worked as a correspondent in Time's Moscow Bureau for three years, and he has communist posters hung in his kitchen. If he is quitting, he definitely has a better job lined up or he's fleeing a sinking ship. I promise he's not leaving because he has suddenly developed a conscience.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Hilarious! Jay Carney's replacement is going to be Josh Earnest. 

Is the White House trying a little neuro-linguistic programming? That new guy is just so Earnest. Shame about his first name being Josh! Josh Earnest Jokes Honestly?

Anyway, that word play stuff doesn't work on anyone with a brain or anyone that watched the movie, Fight Club.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> The guy from the VA was supposed to retire anyway. They are making it like he is being punished. Hell, he just gets to retire early!


It's Shinseki who resigned. It's the right thing to do, and it gives me no personal pleasure to say so, but he failed in his mission.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Even the rats know when...
View attachment 5534

The First Lady reportedly plans to divorce Barack as soon as his presidency is over, having already found a new house in D.C. for her and her daughters.
Michelle And Barack Obama On Verge Of Divorce? 
Does that make her smart or a rat, or a smart rat?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jay Carney walked in and said listen Jug head I can't keep covering your ass. I have run out of ideas and lies for you. 
I do wonder who they lined up to give him a big pay check to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Casie said:


> Hilarious! Jay Carney's replacement is going to be Josh Earnest.
> 
> Is the White House trying a little neuro-linguistic programming? That new guy is just so Earnest. Shame about his first name being Josh! Josh Earnest Jokes Honestly?
> 
> Anyway, that word play stuff doesn't work on anyone with a brain or anyone that watched the movie, Fight Club.


Josh as in you're joshing me?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep. The new guy's name is Josh Earnest. 

Like as in Joke Honestly. And we though Carney was a funny name for a White House spokesman.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe in this administration you have to have a funny name.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Apparently bummer just announced Jay Carney is stepping down. I wonder what is behind that??!!


Maybe we ought to send the WH COS Resistor's Resume. Bet he'd fit right in there


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Maybe we ought to send the WH COS Resistor's Resume. Bet he'd fit right in there


Even thinking about that makes me cringe.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rewind the tape a bit ask why Shinseki got the job in the first place. Someone of his standing was needed to bad mouth Bush, he did so and was well compensated for it. He did not belong in the job to start with. It would not however had mattered who was in the seat at the VA.
This administrations policies were going to be carried out at no time were veterans ever any of his concern.
I am a dam good infantry soldier, that does not mean I could do a dam thing to help run VA medical care other than kick someone's ass. 
General does not mean you arte the right man for any job. Often when a person in a position such as A general retires it means they have nothing more to give.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Even thinking about that makes me cringe.


But think about how WELL he and potus would get along. :lol: I mean, being the press sec means you have to spew a lot of shit. Think how well reSISTER does that. ::rambo::

Oh, and it's not likely he can screw things up much more than they are.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> But think about how WELL he and potus would get along. :lol: I mean, being the press sec means you have to spew a lot of shit. Think how well reSISTER does that. ::rambo::
> 
> Oh, and it's not likely he can screw things up much more than they are.


True that...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Maybe in this administration you have to have a funny name.


Just like Goebbels... hmmm?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Eventually the administration needs a new designated liar, nobody, not even CNN can view his statements as credulous any longer. Now a new mouth piece will step forward to lie for the administration until their credibility is too diminished, then they too will be replaced.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The names change yet the story remains the same.
It really doesn't matter who they put in there as press secretary, they'll be pushing the same old line and hoping the media buys into it and repeats it to the public. 
Actually Carney had it easy, the MSM has given this administration a pass and only recently started to ask some of the tougher questions. Too little too late.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Apparently bummer just announced Jay Carney is stepping down. I wonder what is behind that??!!


Jay Carney told a reporter to F you, f you. and then he said I quit. about 2 weeks ago. don't know why it took so long for him to go after that. I was watching it on TV being retired.

MOLON LABE


----------

